# Wal-Mart Costumes



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I'v been eyeing a few of the walmart inflatbles.

The Bull Rider and the Horse Rider. Has anyone gotten these? I'm going to a western party so I was thinking about these. Or even the cow blow up. Any feedback would be awesome. 

Thanks,
James
(hk)


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha. Well everyone thanks for your feed back. lol.

I got the inflatable. I diden't know it was by Gemmy until I got home and looked at the tag. Its actually really nice quaility.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No surprise to me. Gemmy usually hits the mark more than they miss it, in my opinion. 

Sorry about not responding earlier, I just now spotted this thread.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

It's funny because I'v herd the oppisit about gemmy products. But hey a suprise is cool every once in a while.


----------



## rogue4 (Oct 29, 2006)

Gemmy makes some great "base" products onto which you can build unbelievable props. 

I always buy the Gemmy closeouts at the end of the seasons and work them into something more grand for the next season.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I think Gemmy makes crap for the most part, but crap is all you need for a seasonal product. 
So, in closing... crap is good.


----------

